# How can I fight green hair algea



## Cal (Feb 20, 2006)

This is in a tank I set up about 6 or 8 month's ago. Most of the plant's are doing fine. The hair algea is giving me a fit. I thought I read somewhere to use Maricide, or Maricine. Can you guy's recomend anything. Thank's.


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Have you tried doing a search for hair algae here in APC and seeing if any of the threads help? That's where I would start.

-ricardo


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

So is it a Walstad-type natural planted tank?


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

I had a fight with Hair algae in my tank... a 4 day blackout helped as well as lots of water changes... I think (key word here is think) as the stuff dies off it turns loose and and is carried around the tank and could take up somewhere else.... lots of water changes helps this.

By Blackout I mean just that... No tank lights (not even moonlight) for 4 days and drape a blanket over the tank to make sure no room light make it into the tank ... it doesnt take much for algae to survive.... and hair aglae is as tough as they come 

I would only use algacides as a last resort.... Think about it - algae are simple forms of PLANTS... so if a poison kills one type of plant it could very well kill another .... not to mention bacterial colonies

Good Luck!
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

Antibiotics will not help with hair algae, only against slime algae (Cyanobacterium). The advice others have offered is excellent.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Cal said:


> This is in a tank I set up about 6 or 8 month's ago. Most of the plant's are doing fine. The hair algea is giving me a fit. I thought I read somewhere to use Maricide, or Maricine. Can you guy's recomend anything. Thank's.


Does this tank have a soil substrate?


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

I personally purchased a dozen SAE's to take care of my hair algae and I also purchased otto's for the brown algae I have since my 125 gallon is a rather new tank. Hope this helps.


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Rosy barbs also eat hair algae.

-ricardo


----------



## Tony65 (Jun 3, 2006)

Amano shrimp (Caridina japonica) will eat hair algae (amongst others) and would probably fit in better with your tanks current occupants. You'll need to have about 30 in that sized tank.

Is it a NPT?


----------



## Teeleton (Jun 8, 2006)

There's a picture of his tank in the gallery, and I don't see much in the way of 'tech' in the photos.










Teeleton


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Teeleton said:


> There's a picture of his tank in the gallery, and I don't see much in the way of 'tech' in the photos.
> Teeleton


What does that mean: "much in the way of 'tech'"?

-ricardo

EDIT: Oh, I see, you were responding to the question: Is it an NPT? Nevermind.


----------



## Cal (Feb 20, 2006)

Thank's for all the replies. Sorry I haven't answered sooner.

The biggest problem is my work hour's have changed, and I have let this tank get away from me. I'm now out of town all most 3 week's a month. But I'm going to really try and get this thing back in shape. I promise. 

While it's not totally El Natural, it is low tech I suppose. It has gravel left over from an African tank, so no soil. It has the Rena filter with an in-line heater, and 2 Whisper 3's. No carbon. My plan was to eliminate the Whisper's, but it hasn't happened yet.:blah: I actually think that's when the hair algea started, when I removed the carbon from the filter's. But I could be wrong about that. I don't add anything to the tank as far as chemical's. I'm only running the 130w light. I'm also pretty sure part of the problem is too long of a lighting cycle. I know the person in charge of the tank while I'm gone is leaving the light on way too long. But I'm going to put a timer on it I guess.

And I did buy a copy of Diana's book. Have I read it. No.:fish: I just haven't had time. I'll try to take it with me on the road.

So there's some more detail's. Now you all can start yelling at me.

I guess I need to get back on track with the water change's.

Should I try putting some carbon back in the filter's. Any input is greatly appreciated. Thank's.


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

The carbon shouldn't be the factor here... but the light cycle might be. I would definitely put this tank on a timer.

With 130Watts too might light could also be the cause if this tank is less than 55gal... 

When I had the outbreak on Hair algae my Nitrates where running high... about 30ppm ... have you tested for Nitrate.?

Also, alot of people seem to think that hair algae is stimulated by fluctuating CO2 levels... Turning off or removing the whispers could decrease the amount of CO2 being gassed off and help abit.

Good Luck!
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Cal said:


> Thank's for all the replies. Sorry I haven't answered sooner.
> 
> The biggest problem is my work hour's have changed, and I have let this tank get away from me. I'm now out of town all most 3 week's a month. But I'm going to really try and get this thing back in shape. I promise.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. We try not to yell at people in the forum. 

Withoug soil in the substrate, I'm not surprised that you have algae problems. Without it, plants just don't grow fast enough to compete with algae.

I would put carbon back in the filter. Carbon sometimes does make a difference; it removes chelated iron that may be stimulating algae. See 169 in my book.

Also, if that pic is of your tankl I don't see any floating plants and precious few fast-growing plants. You need to have good total plant growth to keep algae in check. Emergent plants/floating plants are especially important.

However, before you waste a lot of time and energy I'd at least read my book's chapter on algae control.


----------



## Cal (Feb 20, 2006)

Ok,,,I'm back home from a week out on the road since the last time I posted.

The tank has different plant's than the one's in the picture. I'm going to do an overhaul on the tank. I'll post some recent pic's when I get the chance. 

Thank's for the advice. Now I have to go find that book. It might be tuff since I recently remodled the house.


----------

